# Z5 versus the F5



## BenHC (Aug 22, 2010)

I went to my LBS yesterday to try out a 2010 Z5 but the last one that was my size (58) was purchased. Since they just got in the 2011 stuff I tried out a 2011 Z5 and F5. After taking a couple laps around parking lot the guys at the shop told me that my legs looked cramped and they had me try out an F5. My legs did feel a bit more free on the F5 but I could immediately feel my neck and back tightening up. The reason I was looking at the Z series is that I have some back trouble and I'd heard that the Z series had a more friendly geometry.

I am just under 6'1", 210 and about a 31" inseam. I thought I had a pretty average torso/leg length but the guys at the shop told me that my longer torso would fit an F5 better than a Z5. I am going to another LBS that sells Felts to see what they say. I still want to ask what ya'll think. Are there any similarly built riders out there that ride the Z5 or other Z series bikes.

(I should note that the top tube on the 2011 F5 has a gentle angle, unlike the 2010. It's not as steep as the top tube of the Z series, but it helps make for a friendlier geometry on what is a race bike.)


----------



## zach.scofield (Apr 11, 2010)

I've ridden both, the Z series and I own an F series, both 2011. I love the geo of the Z. very comfy


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

BenHC said:


> I went to my LBS yesterday to try out a 2010 Z5 but the last one that was my size (58) was purchased. Since they just got in the 2011 stuff I tried out a 2011 Z5 and F5. After taking a couple laps around parking lot the guys at the shop told me that my legs looked cramped and they had me try out an F5. My legs did feel a bit more free on the F5 but I could immediately feel my neck and back tightening up. The reason I was looking at the Z series is that I have some back trouble and I'd heard that the Z series had a more friendly geometry.
> 
> I am just under 6'1", 210 and about a 31" inseam. I thought I had a pretty average torso/leg length but the guys at the shop told me that my longer torso would fit an F5 better than a Z5. I am going to another LBS that sells Felts to see what they say. I still want to ask what ya'll think. Are there any similarly built riders out there that ride the Z5 or other Z series bikes.
> 
> (I should note that the top tube on the 2011 F5 has a gentle angle, unlike the 2010. It's not as steep as the top tube of the Z series, but it helps make for a friendlier geometry on what is a race bike.)


there is no reason you can't get as "long" or stretched out on a Z vs. an F bike. The reach of the frames themselves is within a few mm. If you feel too compact on the Z bike, just lower the stem or opt for a longer one when you get the bike. Grabbing a bike off the sales floor and expecting it to feel perfect is not a good indication on how you fit on the bike.

-SD


----------



## dcl10 (Jul 2, 2010)

The leg thing seems more like a setup issue than a geometry issue, but if your inseam is correct then I’d assume you’d have a very long torso, and then I could see why they would recommend the F as the reach would be longer with most setups. However theoretically speaking more saddle-bar distance is possible on the Z series since the seat and heat tubes diverge at a greater angle, whereas on the F series they are closer to parallel. Though in order to achieve this you would need to run an aggressive setup with a lot of handlebar drop, which kind of defeats the purpose if you’re looking at the Z for a relaxed fit. On the other hand because the F has a such a short head tube, I’d be worried you might have to run more spacers than would be safe.


----------



## BenHC (Aug 22, 2010)

Thanks for the responses. I think it's so cool that Dave replies in these forums. Felt is an awesome company! I thought it was strange that the first shop told me that a Z wouldn't fit me if adjusted to my size. I found another Felt dealer that offered to measure me before they even put me on some test bikes (Edge Cyclesports). Plus, they have a guy that does the full computerized fit once you buy the bike from them. I think I've found my shop of choice.


----------

